

Coding Horror: The Large Display Paradox - nickb
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000928.html

======
extantproject
I find using Expose and active screen corners in OS X on a 1440 X 960 screen
and a single desktop allows me to work easily. I never minimize. I also use
Quicksilver, which makes things that much easier to get at. More real estate
would be nice for programming, but I wouldn't use anything larger than a 24"
display; after that point there's too much eye and head movement.

